# HMT Loch Montieth



## gary law (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking for photos of HMT LOCH MONTIETH in her war time conversion ,my grandad was one of 6 men killed when it was struck with a torpedo / mine . Have a sketch of her drawn in march 1940 six months before the incident .


----------

